# Florida Surf Fishing Board



## Bat (Dec 1, 2007)

I heard that the Host Server for the Florida Surfishing Board shut the site down. Is this the new Board area for NEFLA surf fishing or is someone starting a new site? If anyone is interested in starting a new site, let me know.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I bleeve that one's probably DONE...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I hope not.


----------



## Bigbook (Dec 19, 2004)

*florida surf fishing board status*

from what i was told the board will be back up soon . 
BIGBOOK President of Florida surf Casters.:fishing::fishing:


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Bigbook, let's known what you need,to get this site up???


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigbook, I am willing to help out, put my name down ....

nomadfl (Richard):fishing:


----------



## CaptJack (Sep 10, 2007)

Put me down, as well for support for that website.

CaptJack


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

We have a rule here against discussing other boards. If you'd like to continue this, please keep it to PMs.

Thanks.


----------

